
Ask HN: Plain, unstyled html to clean, well design page - plankton_sb
I remember watching video or some tutorial how to change plain, unstyled html page into nice looking, readable design (with information about fonts, colors, spaces). I have problems with finding it now, anyone can help ?
======
lovelearning
Is it this one? [http://jgthms.com/web-design-
in-4-minutes](http://jgthms.com/web-design-in-4-minutes)

~~~
plankton_sb
Yep, that's the one. Thank you.

~~~
bshimmin
Some of the complaints when this was shared on HN were pretty reasonable, I
thought (especially the ones about contrast):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12166687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12166687)

------
Communitivity
As a supplement to the video, there's also a great web site with lots of
examples which do exactly what you are talking about. The site is
[http://www.csszengarden.com/](http://www.csszengarden.com/) and its purpose
is to show off the beautiful things you can do with just CSS.

From the site..."A demonstration of what can be accomplished through CSS-based
design. Select any style sheet from the list to load it into this page."

My personal favorite is
[http://www.csszengarden.com/219/](http://www.csszengarden.com/219/). It's
busy, but I love the effects and it is visually stunning.

------
amiga-workbench
Relevant:
[http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/)

